# Insurance Time....



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any for me.

I have been with Adrain Flux for the past few years however there renewal quote is to expensive and not competative.

Cheapest i have found was with admiaral, £500 however this has now gone up to £540 ish ( i have no idea why)

its a shame AF couldnt do me a special offer, i quite liked them.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

what car is it?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Audi S3 2003

Am on the phone with Sky insurance, see what they can do


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Greenlight insurance were good for my MK5 GTI, was impressed with them and I'm in the insurance industry:thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks

Will call them tomo


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

pace ward are worth a try, beat everyone else by a few £100 for my Evo, plus their a fairly small UK company so you can be dealing with the same person each time you phone up which is good, and they actually know about cars which helps !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

rickparmar said:


> Can anyone recommend any for me.
> 
> I have been with Adrain Flux for the past few years however there renewal quote is to expensive and not competative.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you would like to pm me your details and i will get someone to look into this and call you.

Cheers

Dan.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If your not doing many miles, Insure the box worked for me.
The tracker they fit free also will record any impacts and direction making claims easier and the GPs confirms your position direction etc.
Some dont like the big brother afair but works for me and im accruing extra miles a month for been a good driver...


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

APlan of thatcham are awesome


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've dealt with Thatcham A Plan before and they're great. Just weren't competitive for me this year. Been good in the past on my skyline though

Never heard of pace ward. Might give them a go too


----------

